# Help! Weather Proofing Speakers



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

i came across a hell of a deal a couple of days ago. i bought 3 sets of old house tower speaker rated at 150 watts for $25.00. they are jensen, technics, pioneers. and they sound awsome.anyways enough of me rambling on. i'm trying to fine a way to make them weather proof. i want to use them for thunder and lightning and such. and this may sound weird but i want to put a set on my roof. and if anyone knows northern Indiana weather you don't know what to expect. any ideas would be great.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Why not wrap them in black poly and tape up the seams with duct tape? Just make sure not to limit the travel of the speaker.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i just wrapped mine in a black bag and taped it up worked perfect especially for englands unpredictable weather.


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

how was the sound effected by puting plastic over the speaker?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

The high frequencies would be attenuated somewhat, but it's not likely that you'd notice on thunder effects.


----------

